# First Fight



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all,

So, I've got my first fight on 26/6 - anyone got any tips or advice?! Its my first MMA bout so quite excited and a little nervous.

Any input/advice will be received with thanks


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Personally I'd make sure your going to peak at the right time and stay calm and down go swinging for the fences, is your opponent more experienced or is it her first fight?, trust me the nerves will help 

Good Luck MDB - if there's a video of the fight, make sure you post it!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

thats right yeah... nerves will keep you on edge, just wait and get to know him in the first round dont go swinging like a nutter, composure can be an intimidating thing



MUTINY! said:


> Personally I'd make sure your going to peak at the right time and stay calm and down go swinging for the fences, is your opponent more experienced or is it her first fight?, trust me the nerves will help
> 
> Good Luck MDB - if there's a video of the fight, make sure you post it!


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool, thanks. Think I have a reach advantage so will use that and just relax.

This is my first fight ever lol, I know she's done interclubs, boxing and thai boxing...not sure what she's done mma wise though.

I'm looking forward to doing it for the experience but don't wanna get beat up in front of loads of people haha!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Well when prides at stake thats when you can use it to your advantage, You have a reach advantage as well so use that wisely. Just relax, throwing jabs, and wait and she if she makes a mistake, she will underestimate you and thats also a great advantage...

If you have the heart you can pull anything off! you ever seen Rocky!? lol



Million Dollar Baby said:


> Cool, thanks. Think I have a reach advantage so will use that and just relax.
> 
> This is my first fight ever lol, I know she's done interclubs, boxing and thai boxing...not sure what she's done mma wise though.
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing it for the experience but don't wanna get beat up in front of loads of people haha!


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got the heart and I'm stubborn so won't give up easily lol! Met her in Brighton on Friday at the ZT show - she trains there. She's a kickboxer and has a wicked high kick so gotta watch that!

Oh, and I just found out yesterday that there is a chance that its gonna be televised on Bravo... Not sure if my fight will be on but just daunting to think about!

Anyone wanna sponsor me?!?! Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

How many fights has she had, non mma?

Sounds on the face of it a touch unfair if shes had a few stand up fights in the past but youve had none and are facing her.

Would have thought it would be like-for-like matches, especially at this stage in your MMA experience.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> How many fights has she had, non mma?
> 
> Sounds on the face of it a touch unfair if shes had a few stand up fights in the past but youve had none and are facing her.
> 
> Would have thought it would be like-for-like matches, especially at this stage in your MMA experience.


Agreed, sounds like she has more experience than yourself and the matchmaker is at fault if this is the case, no offence to you MDB


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

In all honesty, I don't know how many fights she's had - all I know is that it's her first MMA bout. She did Thai on Friday and another on Saturday....






Is her boxing - she's the first one that comes into the ring...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Im no matchmaker but as a noob to the sport, Id say its an uneven match.

Her with 3 non mma fights plus your first time with none, kinda looks a little off.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

What rules are u fighting?? U allowed strikes to the head ect?


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

It does seem a little off but I am confident in taking it to the ground.

Its amateur rules, think head shots are allowed but no elbows, heel hooks etc. I do have the option to pull out and I know my trainers wouldn't let me do it if I wasn't ready.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

"Feel the fear! Hold the fear, Release the fear, Feel fear no more" My Xboxing trainer, Tony (legend) RIP

Works though!...


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Then don't wurry! You have the advantage of being the under dog if she's had loadsa bouts. I'd just get in there try ur best at and at very least make sure she knowns she's been in a fight!!! Good luck


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

At amateur level, the fights aren't as important as semi or pro level- so that's a bonus that you may be thinking you're overly underdog.

I saw about 5 mins of that video, not sure which one you are saying is your opponent, but I got sick just watching the jumpy video etc. soz!

As for yourself, how good is your standup, you've had the massive advantage of being able to study her fights and know what her strengths and weaknesses are! Use that to your advantage. How is her ground game- how is your standup? Assess these aspects. Also during the fight, you may find a certain area she seems weak/strong to, so you may have to adapt your game, but hopefully if you don't spot something, your corner will! Just make sure you listen to your corner because they can see things that you can't from watching outside in!

My mate had his debut pro fight against someone who's pro record was 4-0-0 and my mate won!

Good luck!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Million Dollar Baby said:


> I know my trainers wouldn't let me do it if I wasn't ready.


Without a doubt and glad you feel this way.

In any doubt, all the best and good luck for the fight.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

good luck

all I would say is remember to keep thinking and if something isnt working keep adapting!

In my first fight my mind went blank halfway through and I kept going for a submission that there was no chance I was going to get. a really dull fight which I deserved to lose.

So have a game plan but remember itmay not go to plan stay calm if it goes awry.

you'll be fine


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Go in with a game plan, Play to your strengths and to her weak points. If you think your better on the ground then you know what to do  . Take advantage of the fact that your the underdog.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Infact! Id just throw bombs! Hit hard lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

My bad it was Feel the fear, embrace the fear, Feel fear no more... sorry T. lol


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Aw thanks for all the advice - feel bad to say that she's pulled out of the fight now...

Think I've got an interclub (mma if they can find a girl, if not it'll be a wrestle with a smaller guy) and I think War on The Shore.....


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

TroJon said:


> At amateur level, the fights aren't as important as semi or pro level- so that's a bonus that you may be thinking you're overly underdog.
> 
> I saw about 5 mins of that video, not sure which one you are saying is your opponent, but I got sick just watching the jumpy video etc. soz!
> 
> ...


Yeh - sorry, the quality wasn't brilliant on the video. I got past the sick feeling after the 10th time I watched it...


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear she pulled out of the fight, Hopefully you get a good match up soon :happy:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

aye good luck with that fight!


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah thanks! Looks like next weekend's interclub is on and I'm no gi grappling and the War on The Shore looks like it's also a goer! Excited but just realised how close next weekend is!!!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Million Dollar Baby said:


> Ah thanks! Looks like next weekend's interclub is on and I'm no gi grappling and the War on The Shore looks like it's also a goer! Excited but just realised how close next weekend is!!!


Goodluck!! :tuf


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

pow pow let us know how you get on...


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks - I'll try and get some photos up too :thumb


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

hi ill be fighting on war on the shore.... whatch out for me im in the super heavyweight catorgory... my 1st semi pro fight... hows ur interclub fight go


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Good Stuff:thumb:thumb:thumb:thumb:thumb:thumb:thumb:thumb:laugh:



Million Dollar Baby said:


> Thanks - I'll try and get some photos up too :thumb


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

ryanjvt said:


> hi ill be fighting on war on the shore.... whatch out for me im in the super heavyweight catorgory... my 1st semi pro fight... hows ur interclub fight go


Awesome - who you fighting?! Is it someone from Bournemouth??! Will look out for you - will go regardless of if I fight or not so will come say hi.

Am fighting tomorrow so thanks everyone for the good luck wishes and I will let you know how it goes!! I'm excited lol :thumb


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

yeah im fighting someone from bournemoth... do you no the person... im a bit nervous lol will be my 1ft semi-pro fight... good luck for your fight... yeah deffo come say hi... :thumb


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Aw hun, am sure you'll be fine - you'll have the experience that you already have and this will just add to your skill set.

I probably know them but I don't know who is going yet lol.

I will come say hi!!


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

I lost my interclub sub wrestle - gutted. Got triangled in the first minute, I held on for as long as I could but my vision started to go so had to tap.

Fair play to the guy for wrestling me - guess he had to win really lol.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey, it can happen to anyone, even the best.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah - just keep thinking there was more I could have done. Oh well, I'm pleased I did it and it was a good experience so all good.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

bad luck hun but well done..... x


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah thanks hun x


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Well done Claire! well in, At least u had a do. full respect...


----------

